# Horse is unable to pee- even after sheath cleaning



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't sound good to me, if he can't pee, he is retaining toxins. Call a vet, like yesterday.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Could be not peeing, but could also be colic unrelated to his urinary tract. Either way he is uncomfortable and it's potentially an emergency.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Agree, if he's not able to pee this can't wait, he needs a vet right now. It's already been hours.

If it was a kidney infection he'd still be able to pee, it would hurt but he would be peeing. He's got something else going on....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The Horse | Urinary Tract Problems

Good read on Urinary Calculi & infections in horses


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> The Horse | Urinary Tract Problems
> 
> Good read on Urinary Calculi & infections in horses


Painted, the link doesn't open unless one is a subscriber to horse.com.

I just looked on another site moderated by a vet and he said that 99% of the time this is a horse with colic; another 1% is due to true urinary issues. Either way, to me this means a vet needs to be called.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Painted, the link doesn't open unless one is a subscriber to horse.com.
> 
> I just looked on another site moderated by a vet and he said that 99% of the time this is a horse with colic; another 1% is due to true urinary issues. Either way, to me this means a vet needs to be called.


you only need a email address to subscribe to thehorse.com


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

That's great. I thought there was a fee; must be getting horse sites confused in my old mind.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> That's great. I thought there was a fee; must be getting horse sites confused in my old mind.


I think it used to have a fee.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Parking out like that is also a common sign of colic. And colic is an emergency. Don't wait until tomorrow, especially if he's been doing this for hours already. Don't let him eat, as he might have a blockage and it could make it worse. Remove all hay from his stall (or stall him so he's not eating grass) and only give him water. Take his temp and write it down along with the time, and write down the times that he poops and how much. The vet may want to know these things. Good luck- I hope he feels better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. About 0.5 seconds after I posted this, things kinda clicked and I got back in the truck, hooked up the trailer, and brought him to the vet. He has a mild case of colic and dehydration. So she gave him a shot of banamine and tubed him. We just got home, my husband is currently "coaching" Charlie to drink (shockingly, it's working) and all seems to be well. Thanks again for all the responses, I just read them all and I appreciate the concern!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm glad he's OK, just keep an eye on him.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So glad to see that there are people who take things like colic seriously. Glad you caught it early, and glad he's been to the vet. I am hoping for a quick recovery and lots of poop for Charlie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

